# Operator got stuck in skid steer.



## dodge2500

We were out plowing this morning with our Gehl 7810 skid and everything went fine for the first 3 hrs. Then, the operator called and said he could go forward and back but that no loader functions would work at all. It acts like all functions are safetied out.. Anyway the best part was that the loader was up in the air some and the door wouldn't open. We got him out after about a half hour by loosening the hydro lines on the cylinders. My questions is, has anyone had anything like this happen and what fixed the problem? The loader is still out of commission..


----------



## kimber750

Not sure about gehl but would start by checking the safety switches like the door, seat, seatbelt. I know some skids will not allow hydraulics to operate with door open, if the door safety switch is damaged or came loose could cause your issues.


----------



## dodge2500

kimber750;1413752 said:


> Not sure about gehl but would start by checking the safety switches like the door, seat, seatbelt. I know some skids will not allow hydraulics to operate with door open, if the door safety switch is damaged or came loose could cause your issues.


We did check the door switch as we thought that could be the issue.. we didn't check the lap bar or seat switch. I do think we wired around the seat switch because it was so sensitive that when you hit bumps it would put the parking brake on.


----------



## RepoMan1968

diddos on our new holland . cant bypass the seat belt . it throws a code and locks down


----------



## edgeair

I don't know about the Gehl's but most skids Ive run (Deere, Cat, Bobcat) have a small red handle that you pull inside the cab to bypass the hydraulics and let the arms down in situations like this.... Maybe Gehl doesn't have this feature? 

A lot of times its the simplest thing that causes a big problem.... It does sound like the door switch though being you can travel, but not work the loader functions. Electrical problems are always the hardest to diagnose, I wish you luck.


----------



## G.Landscape

Most newer machines also have handles or a release so the back window opens as an emergency exit.


----------



## peteo1

Try the seat,lap bar, and parking switches first. I had this sort of thing happen with my Cat 267 only mine had the hydraulics working fine but the e-brake wouldn't disengage. I replaced the switches and nothing. Turns out one of the computer boards was fried. Cat was very resonable and git us up and running after about 48 hrs. The downside was it cost me about $1600. I hope you don't have the same issues I had. Try the switches since they're cheap if nor get it on a trailer and to the dealer where they can do the diagnostics. BTW, dealer rates are upwards of $100/hr or more. Good luck!


----------



## dodge2500

Thanks guys for all the insite and advice. We dove into it at our shop and found that the relay that controls the safety circuit was bad. Easy fix. We haven't had any issues since.


----------



## DGODGR

For me, those relays are always suspect when having these types of problems. If your machine is anything like mine are, it will have several of the same relay. Keep one, or two, on hand for just such a situation. BTW there should be a tab on the rubber window bezel. This is to be pulled if the operator needs emergency egress when he can't use the front door. Pulling it releases the window (kinda like opening a bag of pet food) so you can climb out.


----------



## dodge2500

Thanks guys, we didn't want to take the window out unless we absolutely had to. We do have a few spare relays now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All skid steers have a hydrolic release button. Usually next to seet or under seat. Its a safety for when the machine dies out and the arms are in the air. Push the button or leaver and the hydros will release in an emergency


----------

